# Carlisle: "The Great Border City"



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for your kind words.

The next batch were taken on New Years Day and Carlisle was even quieter than usual.











_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

More from New Year's Day:










_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

And some more...










Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you.

Some more from January 2022







_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Some more, from February 2022











_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Carlisle


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

More from February:









_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

_
Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


Photos of the city where I live taken in 2022




madannie.smugmug.com


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Some more from late June:


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

In late June there was a small Street Art Festival in Carlisle, which lasted for 5 days. Unfortunately I was only able to get there for about an hour halfway through the event , so my images are of incomplete works.

















Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


Photos of the city where I live taken in 2022




madannie.smugmug.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a lovely place and apparently the weather is great at the moment.
I also really liked the photos.


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

The weather is not always kind here. Too often, when I have the time to go for a wander around the city it is either raining or starts raining when I am out and about!

Getting a photo of this bit of art without cars parked in the way was not easy: I managed it one evening, hence the rather poor light:


An old building (the Old Doctors House) and a new building at the local Infirmary:






Some random shots:



Badly placed tree!!


From Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

A few around the castle walls:




There were plenty of orchids growing beneath the buttresses. Here are just a few:


Interesting view from the walk under the buttresses


Queen Victoria:












Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


Photos of the city where I live taken in 2022




madannie.smugmug.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

The gull won't be getting an ice cream: that trailer has been out of use for some years.


The nearest pub to my home. I have never been in, frequenting public houses being something I stopped doing many years ago:


The local football team does not have a glittering history: there is a sculpture of one of its greatest players (Hugh McIlmoyle) by the main entrance


The colours used here are based on various home and away kits used by Carlisle United over many years:


One of Tymon de Laat's works, appropriately on the rear of the Old Fire Station in Carlisle City Centre:



The Old Fire Station itself: now an arts centre and music venue:



_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Tullie House is the city's main art gallery and museum.

A mosaic of the city's coat of arms at one of the museum entrances.


Tullie House Gardens on a wet day: it was sunny when I set out, but as often happens in Carlisle, the rain came!




Tullie House is a bit of a jumble of buildings with several entrances. To indicate a visitor has paid a small sticker is given, the colour changing daily. It seems to have become a tradition to donate the sticker to this doorway and drainpipe when the visit is concluded 



Town Clerk's Office (once upon a time)



An attempt to brighten up a disused building:



_Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie_


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Some more from September:



















Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


Photos of the city where I live taken in 2022




madannie.smugmug.com


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


Photos of the city where I live taken in 2022




madannie.smugmug.com


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

madannie said:


> Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie
> 
> 
> Photos of the city where I live taken in 2022
> ...


What a nice place!


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks. I suppose it is quite a nice city. Having lived here for over 20 years I have probably become a little blase about it.

More:

















Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


Photos of the city where I live taken in 2022




madannie.smugmug.com


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

An informative panel on a bus shelter. More of these would be very nice.


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Carlisle recently experienced more than a week of sub-zero temperatures: very unusual as it is usually quite warm and wet here at this time of year. It inspired me to get some shots of the frost-covered trees a few days ago.

The weather has reverted to type now 

The River Eden from the Eden Bridge:




Bitts Park, near the city centre: the Civic Centre building can be seen in the background of one of these photos.


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

Some more from Bitts Park, some including the Castle walls.









Images from Carlisle 2022 - More of My Kind of Town - madannie


----------

